
How to Build a Business by Working for Free - adityakothadiya
http://www.quicksprout.com/2009/05/21/how-to-build-a-business-by-working-for-free/
======
noss
I dont know why people dont write summaries anymore but:

The guy sends out mail, offering a helping hand to those that could improve
their html for SEO or other technical reasons. The intention is to use the
sites as reference work, by using your abundance of free time to build long
time cred.

------
matthewking
I get emails like that every day, granted none of them are saying they'll do
it for free, but the opening lines of that email would mean id bin it in 0.3
seconds.

The idea is good, but id suggest starting the email in a way that doesn't
match the leagues of seo service spammers. That should improve the success
rate.

